# ? for my EP Brethren.



## etexas (Apr 10, 2008)

Don't Panic! I made a list of 3 issues I no longer debate on the PB EP being one of them. My question is "harmless" , is there somewhere I can download traditional metrical Psalms in MP3 format? I did a google but I could not find anything?


----------



## Coram Deo (Apr 10, 2008)

Crown & Covenant sell mp3 format metrical psalms from the Book of Psalms for Singing...





etexas said:


> Don't Panic! I made a list of 3 issues I no longer debate on the PB EP being one of them. My question is "harmless" , is there somewhere I can download traditional metrical Psalms in MP3 format? I did a google but I could not find anything?


----------



## Casey (Apr 10, 2008)

Are you implying by your thread title that non-EP board members don't listen to traditional metrical Psalms in MP3 format?


----------



## etexas (Apr 10, 2008)

CaseyBessette said:


> Are you implying by your thread title that non-EP board members don't listen to traditional metrical Psalms in MP3 format?


 By no means! I am not EP, but I do enjoy listening to metrical Psalms! Oh, Michael thank you for the link!!! It seem they have some good selections! Any you have downloaded and would recommend? (or anyone else who has purchased downloads from this site?)


----------



## Bygracealone (Apr 10, 2008)

Etexas,

I've attached a document that has been very helpful for folks who are familiar with hymn tunes. It's a list of familiar hymn tunes that are used in our Psalter (The Book of Psalms for Singing published by C&C). Hope it proves to be a blessing to you.


----------



## etexas (Apr 10, 2008)

Bygracealone said:


> Etexas,
> 
> I've attached a document that has been very helpful for folks who are familiar with hymn tunes. It's a list of familiar hymn tunes that are used in our Psalter (The Book of Psalms for Singing published by C&C). Hope it proves to be a blessing to you.


Cool! Thank you Steve!


----------



## Stephen (Apr 10, 2008)

CaseyBessette said:


> Are you implying by your thread title that non-EP board members don't listen to traditional metrical Psalms in MP3 format?




Brother, that is how rumors get started,


----------



## etexas (Apr 10, 2008)

Stephen said:


> CaseyBessette said:
> 
> 
> > Are you implying by your thread title that non-EP board members don't listen to traditional metrical Psalms in MP3 format?
> ...


VERY BAD RUMORS!!!!!


----------



## Coram Deo (Apr 10, 2008)

I am not sure what happened... They use to allow single downloads of different tracks from different cds... Now it seems like you download the entire cd with each track in mp3 format... Not sure why the change.... I have downloaded a lot of single tracks from them in the past....

Some of my favorites I have downloaded from them:

Psalm 20b
Psalm 119x
Psalm 46
Psalm 80
Psalm 83
Psalm 137

I also have 1 minute sample psalms from the Trinity Psalter (Which I also own the cds)

Those favorites are

Psalm 5
Psalm 32
Psalm 60
Psalm 84
Psalm 86
Psalm 91
Psalm 100
Psalm 146

1 minute is still enough of the Psalms to enjoy while listening..

Etexas, Since they are sample files from the Trinity Psalter I am permitted to share them.. If you have an email address I can send them to you... PM me an addy and I would be happy to send them to you...




etexas said:


> CaseyBessette said:
> 
> 
> > Are you implying by your thread title that non-EP board members don't listen to traditional metrical Psalms in MP3 format?
> ...


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 10, 2008)

etexas said:


> Stephen said:
> 
> 
> > CaseyBessette said:
> ...



Hey, I've got this GREAT idea for a practical joke. We tell the non-EP folks that the moderators have made a decision and . . . 

Or *not*!


I LOVE listening to metrical Psalms in MP3 format.


----------

